# [Aussichtslos] Benötige dringend Hilfe mit Fritz Box WLAN 3131



## Pauli (3. August 2012)

*[Aussichtslos] Benötige dringend Hilfe mit Fritz Box WLAN 3131*

Guten Tag! 

Ich habe ein Problem mit einer Fritz Box WLAN 3131.

Ich bekomme weder über WLAN noch über LAN eine (neue) Verbindung mit dem Internet zu Stande. Die Ausganssituation ist folgende: 

Das Internet wurde hier von einem Mitarbeiter einer Gesellschaft eingerichtet. Die Verbindung steht über LAN an einem sehr alten PC mit Windows XP. Ich bin nun hier dazugezogen, kann jedoch weder über WLAN, noch über LAN mit meinem PC oder Laptop zugreifen (Beide WIN 7). Außerdem kann ich auch nur mit dem Win XP - PC auf die Fritzbox Oberfläche (http://fritz.box) zugreifen. Ich hab an dem Win XP alle Einstellungen überprüft (Zugangsdaten für das Internet, WLAN PW, IP). Ich komme trotzdem nur mit dem XP - PC rein. Bei meinem Laptop und Win 7 PC scheitert es immer mit einem "Fehler 651" trotz richtiger Zugansgdaten bzw. beim Laptop mit richtigem WPA2 Code.(Bejm Wlan habe ich dann eingeschränkten Zugriff/kein Internetzugriff, bin aber "Verbunden", scheitert bei der Netzweridentifizierung und laut Protokoll der Fritzbox bei der "Authorisierung")

Folgendes habe ich schon versucht:
-Router Reset
-Netzwerkkarten Reset (Bei Lappi und meinem PC, komme an einem anderen Ort aber mit beiden Problemlos ins Netz muss irgendwas an der Fritzbox sein)
-Änderung des WPA Schlüssels
-Neukonfiguration des Internetzugangs mit den Daten des Netzbetreibers (Die Verbindung funktioniert trotzdem nur am Win XP PC)
-Firmware Update des Routers

Die Win 7 Problembehandlung spricht, wie schon oben genannt, von einem (hardwareseitigen) Fehler 651.

Muss jedoch zugeben, dass ich nicht der Profi in solchen Dingen bin, bei mir früher zu Hause konnte ich einfach Kabel reinstecken bzw. WPA eingeben und ich war drin und die Router Installation war auch ein Kinderspiel (Speedport W700V damals)

Bei der Fritzbox steige ich irgendwie nicht durch und diese 651er Fehler scheinen sehr viele zu haben laut Google, würde die Lösungsansätze aber gerne "eingrenzen". Kaputt kann die Box ja eigentlich nicht sein, wenn es noch mit dem XP PC geht.

Hat jemand Erfahrung/Ideen? Ich bitte wirklich dringen um Hilfe da ich mit dieser XP Gurke hier nich arbeiten kann (256MB RAM Pentium 4 )

Liebe Grüße Pauli


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. August 2012)

*AW: [Aussichtslos] Benötige dringend Hilfe mit Fritz Box WLAN 3131*

Welche ip hat der xp-rechner? Welche ip hat dein laptop? (evt. arbeitet der dhcp der box nicht ordnungsgemäß) Die fritzbox sollte theoretisch die ip 192.168.178.1 haben. Dementsprechend müssen die rechner im netzwerk im bereich von 192.168.178.x liegen und als standardgateway und bevorzugter dns-server muß die 192.168.178.1 (der router halt) eingetragen sein.


----------



## Pauli (3. August 2012)

*AW: [Aussichtslos] Benötige dringend Hilfe mit Fritz Box WLAN 3131*

Hallo TurricanVeteran! 

Richtig, die IP ist 192.168.178.10. Wo trage ich das für meine beiden Geräte ein ?

Edit: Bei XP steht im Status der Lan Verbindung: 

(falls du damit etwas anfangen kannst)

IP-Adresse:192.168.178.10 als IP
Subnetzmaske 255.255.255.0
Standardgateway 192.168.178.XXX (weiß nicht ob man das verraten darf? aufjedenfall 3stellig)

Vielen Dank!



Edit: Man kann im Interface der Fritzbox bei dem Menüpunkt "Internet/Betriebsart" 2 verschiedene Modi wählen, einmal "Eine Internetverbindung für alle Computer verwenden (Router)" <- gerade ausgewählt, und "FritzBOX als DSL Modem verwenden" <- evtl. das mal versuchen?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. August 2012)

*AW: [Aussichtslos] Benötige dringend Hilfe mit Fritz Box WLAN 3131*



Pauli schrieb:


> Edit: Bei XP steht im Status der Lan Verbindung:
> (falls du damit etwas anfangen kannst)
> 192.168.178.10 als IP
> 
> ...


 Also die adresse des standardgateways kannst du ruhig ausschreiben. Das sollte die ip deines routers sein und ist so millionenfach in diversen privaten netzwerken vergeben und hat auch nix mit deiner adresse im inet zu tun.
Um jetzt mal zusammen zu fassen:
Die box (standardeinstellung)
Ip : 192.168.178.1
Subnetzmaske: 255.255.255.0

XP-rechner (vom dhcp der box automatisch vergeben, kann bei der ip differieren)
IP : 192.168.178.10
Subnetzmaske: 255.255.255.0
Standardgateway: 192.168.178.1 (fritzbox-ip)
Bevorzugter dns-server: 192.168.178.1 (fritzbox-ip)

Bei win7 (dein rechner) müst du es nun manuell festlegen und das geht unter Systemsteuerung-> Netzwerk und Freigabecenter-> LAN-Verbindung-> Eigenschaften-> Internetprotokoll Version 4 (TCP/IP v4).
Dort setzt du den punkt bei "Folgende IP-Adresse verwenden" und "Folgende DNS-Serveradressen verwenden" und trägst folgendes ein:
IP : 192.168.178.2
Subnetzmaske: 255.255.255.0
Standardgateway: 192.168.178.1 (fritzbox-ip)
Bevorzugter dns-server: 192.168.178.1 (fritzbox-ip)

Danach bestätigst du und dann sollte es gehen. Ist die ip deiner fritzbox eine andere als die 192.168.178.1 , dann mußt du das entsprechend anpassen.


> Edit: Man kann im Interface der Fritzbox bei dem Menüpunkt "Internet/Betriebsart" 2 verschiedene Modi wählen, einmal "Eine Internetverbindung für alle Computer verwenden (Router)" <- gerade ausgewählt, und "FritzBOX als DSL Modem verwenden" <- evtl. das mal versuchen?


Nein, nix verändern. Benutzt du die fritzbox als modem, muß sich dein rechner manuell ins inet einwählen und dann kann immer nur ein rechner gleichzeitig online sein. (immer der, der sich eben gerade eingewählt hat)


----------



## Pauli (3. August 2012)

*AW: [Aussichtslos] Benötige dringend Hilfe mit Fritz Box WLAN 3131*

Vielen , vielen Dank! Ich bin drin! Hast mich von 4 Stunden Verzweifelung erlöst 

PS: Wlan geht aber noch nicht... da muss ich warscheinlich das Selbe machen, finde da aber die Option nicht, denn wenn ich auf "Eigenschaften" der Verbindung gehe kommt nur WPA Schlüssel zur Eingabe usw, aber nichts mit IPv4 usw (wo ich das bei der LAN verbindung eigestellt habe)

Hast du da auch noch einen Tipp?

 Liebe Grüße


Edit: habs doch gefunden, danke nochmal


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. August 2012)

*AW: [Aussichtslos] Benötige dringend Hilfe mit Fritz Box WLAN 3131*



Pauli schrieb:


> PS: Wlan geht aber noch nicht... da muss ich warscheinlich das Selbe machen, finde da aber die Option nicht, denn wenn ich auf "Eigenschaften" der Verbindung gehe kommt nur WPA Schlüssel zur Eingabe usw, aber nichts mit IPv4 usw (wo ich das bei der LAN verbindung eigestellt habe)
> 
> Hast du da auch noch einen Tipp?


 Immer zuerst die wlan-verbindung herstellen und dann erst die eigenschaften ändern, dann klappt das auch.


----------

